# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Dream sex and more

## lucidadic

Hi everyone. I was wondering a bit about dream control today, so I thought I would post a thread here. I was wondering one of the things I want to do most in a dream, sex. My question is this: in order to have dream sex do you need to have had sex in real life, or does imagination suffice. Also how realistic is lucid sex, how receptive is the other person, how does being aroused work in a dream (with having a dream body).

The last thing may seem strange to some people, but if everyone would be understanding, or at least not a total @ss about it (sorry to anyone who isn't, no offense intended.) I would greatly appreciate it. The thing in question is about furries. Now, so everyone doesn't start making fools out of themselves by not really understanding what I'm saying, when I say furries, I am talking about anthropomorphic characters. For clarification, here is a example of what I mean



Anyway, my questions are: is it possible to have a dream about furries, is furry sex possible, and has anyone had any dream experiences with furries, erotic or not erotic.

*If you don't like, don't answer, but don't flame me for having different interests. I'm sure plenty of people out there have unusual or seemingly strange interests as well, i'm far from the only one.*

*I want to make sure that anyone reading this post understands the purpose of it. I don't mean to offend anyone reading this post. I don't want it to be vulgar or graphic. I mean it to be more preparatory for anyone interested in experimenting with dream sex and the like. Anyone who is against such things, if you can't be constructive then stay away from this thread. However constructive comments are welcome. In essence please don't make this into another furry bashing or inappropriate/offensive thread.*

----------


## Raphael

> Hi everyone. I was wondering a bit about dream control today, so I thought I would post a thread here. I was wondering one of the things I want to do most in a dream, sex. My question is this: in order to have dream sex do you need to have had sex in real life, or does imagination suffice. 
> 
> *Imagination is all you need. Same applies for every other kind of control.* 
> 
> Also how realistic is lucid sex, how receptive is the other person, how does being aroused work in a dream (with having a dream body).
> 
> *Depending on the dream vividness, it can be pretty realistic. It's probably a little different for everyone, but when I dream I usually experience really heightened states of arousal. Like I can't even touch a girl's face without becoming dangerously close to a wet dream. Which brings me to the next part of your question; your real life body is definitely receptive to sexual arousal. Which is why I strongly recommend refraining from lucid sex until you have some experience. That strong level of excitement can pull you straight out of the dream pretty easily. Many newbies have trouble with lucid sex, and it's one of the hardest skills to master.* 
> 
> The last thing may seem strange to some people, but if everyone would be understanding, or at least not a total @ss about it (sorry to anyone who isn't, no offense intended.) I would greatly appreciate it. The thing in question is about furries. Now, so everyone doesn't start making fools out of themselves by not really understanding what I'm saying, when I say furries, I am talking about anthropomorphic characters. For clarification, here is a example of what I mean
> ...



*You can have sex with whomever/whatever you like. You are bound only by your imagination*  

*You can even clone yourself and have sex with multiple people at once, or even have sex with yourself. Not that I have any experience with that*

----------


## DeletePlease

*YIFF IN HELL ABOMINATION!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Joking, of course. Like Raph said, you can have sex with whoever and whatever you want. If you haven't had sex before, your imagination will fill in the blanks. I'm assuming you've masturbated before so it'll probably be like that but better. Assure yourself that it's going to be amazing and it will be, that's how dreams work.

----------


## BluePhoenix

I usually end up having sex with random women and they are always willing any time any place. I never plan it to do it. It just happens. Id rather not. I'd rather do something that is impossible in waking life. Even though I am lucid I am not in my right mind and there are no real life consequences to my actions so I tend to act on the slightest bit of desire before I realize it. There does seem to some degree of guilt. I get a "God complex" I think. haha.

As far as furries, I suppose you can could do whatever. Never thought of it. I have found that in most of my lucid experiences so far, I can only produce experiences that I am familiar with or have experienced. For example I find it very difficult to fly too far above the earth. Maybe my brain is low on RAM to hold so much. jk. Maybe you should look at a lot of pictures and day dream during the day? LOL I'm not sure just wanted to share my experiences.

----------


## insideout

I've not had furry sex in my dreams, because I'm not interested in that. But I have experienced certain sexual activities that do interest me. You can do anything you want in a dream, including have sex with whatever you want. If you can imagine it, then you can experience it in a dream.

----------


## Avalanche

I like that sort of stuff too Lucidadic. It is 100% on my list, but not at the top. My dream guide and going back to where I had my first lucid are up top, then the fun stuff starts.

Also, no need to get defensive about what you like. People will flame and call you stupid names, but you know what you like, thats all the matters. Odds are, they probably only like women, and they can't get any, so tough luck to them lol.

I like what you like. It's good stuff isn't it? lol

----------


## lucidadic

> I like that sort of stuff too Lucidadic. It is 100% on my list, but not at the top. My dream guide and going back to where I had my first lucid are up top, then the fun stuff starts.
> 
> Also, no need to get defensive about what you like. People will flame and call you stupid names, but you know what you like, thats all the matters. Odds are, they probably only like women, and they can't get any, so tough luck to them lol.
> 
> I like what you like. It's good stuff isn't it? lol



COMPLETELY agree with that! Personally I don't give a f*** about what other people think about my interests (sorry for the moderately foul language). I just don't want to be part of yet another furry bashing thread. We have enough of those, and even if not furries, the question is still valide. HAVE A NICE DAY!

----------


## Avalanche

I think the main problem you sometimes get from people like that (none of you other people in this thread so far, I'm not talking about you guys  :smiley:  ), is that you give a name to what you like.

You don't here people calling themselves a vagina man, or boob guy. There is ass-man, but thats more of a comedic term. I think giving a name to yourself is what sparks off the hate. If you didn't give a name to it, I doubt they would get all up in your s**t over it.

It's good that it doesn't annoy you though. No one should be bullied from what they like.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I've had sex with a beach ball once. So I don't think that furry's would be a problem. 

Some people argue that virgins have the best lucid sex. They are not bound by earthly limitations because they don't actually know what sex feels like. So the results are almost limitless.*

----------


## Avalanche

Sweet! ... I mean thats sweet for virgins.

No, I'm not really doing that lame a joke.

----------


## Psychonautic

Lately when I go to have sex with a woman, she turns into a dog right before penetration... I find it a bit traumatizing haha. And I agree with the virgin lucid sex statement. Sex use to always feel so much better in my dreams before I had had sex in real life. I use to be able to get off to it, but now it just feels good but I never climax, I almost feel like its become pointless... especially since like 80% of the time I end up collapsing my dream because of it. Yet, it's still the first thing I think of every time I obtain lucidity haha, and unless I had a prior game plan, that's always what I go for.

----------


## Cethulsus

FURRY SEX, EH?
Kind of strange, but yeah, you're imagination will do. Try to control yourself or not get excited, you'll probably exit the dream. If so, just try doing a DEILD.

----------


## Avalanche

@Cethulsus- "Goals in Dreams : Fly and roam a castle"...

Dude what? It's lucid dreaming. Thats all you want to aim for?

----------


## ilovefrootloops

I don't get it what's that thing in your picture?

----------


## fautzo

> I don't get it what's that thing in your picture?



If I were on any other site than this now would be the perfect time to post some hardcore furry porn hah.

----------


## ilovefrootloops

Blaa I thought I added this to my post earlier, guess my internet sucks:
I do not notice any difference to my lucid sex now that I'm sexually active; it's the same as it was before.

----------


## Solarflare

> I've had sex with a beach ball once.



uh- tha- um- WHY!?

----------


## Avalanche

> uh- tha- um- WHY!?



Because he could.

----------


## LCB

I am glad I came across this topic. I myself have fantasized having sex with Krystal the Fox from Star Fox... hopefully I can do it tonight. :3

----------


## Solarflare

^ loooooooooooooooool :d

----------


## Avalanche

> I am glad I came across this topic. I myself have fantasized having sex with Krystal the Fox from Star Fox... hopefully I can do it tonight. :3



You think you're special? Everyone who has played that game wants to do that. I actually never played it, and I still want to do that.

----------


## rynkrt3

Never ask "if."  You can do ANYTHING in a dream, if you want to bang a furrie thing or what ever, then summon that bitch and bang away  :tongue2:

----------


## LCB

Just a quick question: Is anything that you say in your dream or anything you utter in your dream repeated in your sleep?

----------


## Metallicuh

> Just a quick question: Is anything that you say in your dream or anything you utter in your dream repeated in your sleep?



Do you mean like you repeat the words in real life?

----------


## LCB

> Do you mean like you repeat the words in real life?



 Yeah. I don't want to, you know, start moaning in my sleep.

----------


## AscendedSleeper

> Yeah. I don't want to, you know, start moaning in my sleep.



Usually this doesn't happen, but it certainly can. If it does happen it is generally just incoherent mumblings, so don't worry about it. Also it tends to happen to some people more than others.

----------


## Metallicuh

Also I heard that with dream sex you might ejaculate. Idk if this is true though.

----------


## lucidadic

> Also I heard that with dream sex you might ejaculate. Idk if this is true though.



Isn't that a wet dream?

----------


## Avalanche

If you have a history of talking in your sleep, then you will probably moan as well. Also, only about 1 in 3 sex dreams are wet ones, so it's GOING to be a wet dream.

Still, even if you do talk in your sleep, it's not like anyone in your family will be awake to hear you, or close enough to understand whats being said.

And... it usually dries by morning.

----------


## SilverBullet

> And... it usually dries by morning.



Oh man I laughed.

----------


## Avalanche

Even so, dreams like these are not high or even on my list. I don't want my first proper lucid to be:

"Holy crap this is a dream"
*She hot chick*
"Aw sweet"
*walk over, barely touches her arm*
*DREAM DESTABILIZES*

U MAD

"FUUUUU"

----------


## StaySharp

I might not be in for anything furry but some certain changes to "your usual target"... why not if imagination is the only limit? Maybe a black sclera, an impossible haircolor or a Kemonomimi? Well whatever, I most certainly wouldn't try it within the first lucid dreams, first you probably should get yourself a bit more stability in dreams.

Well females certainly have it easier if it's about wet dreams, not that they're generally save but the likeliness of it becoming a problem is not as big for them as for males.
As for males, keep yourself "discharged". It might vary between people but if I save up for an week I will unavoidably start to have wet dreams. Since I really hate that, I simply keep myself from "overcharging". 

And if you're too worried about moaning in your sleep, set up a cam and a mic and observe your sleep for a few days, not just that it should be interesting, that way you'll also have chance to predict wether it could be a problem or not.

----------


## Avalanche

Lol, overcharging. That is now the official term!

That is a good idea though, but I wonder if you do that before you go to sleep, would be up for it when/if you do get a chance in a dream? I don't think everyone will moan and have a wet dream from these. Only people who have a history of talking, or are fully charged before they go to sleep will have these problems IMO.

----------


## DeletePlease

There might be the occasional slip but if you sleep in a room by yourself, you shouldn't need to worry about it.

----------


## Fungi1994

> *or even have sex with yourself. Not that I have any experience with that*



Loved that comment.

----------


## Munstaan

Furry sex? ... NOW I WANNA TRY THAT!  :smiley:

----------


## DEFSLAMMER

This is the funniest thread I've come across in DV! Hardy Har Har!

----------


## Avalanche

> This is the funniest thread I've come across in DV! Hardy Har Har!



Man, how in the hell have you managed 7 LDs in almost 3 weeks?

----------


## DEFSLAMMER

I guess lucid dreaming is just easier for me. And besides, 7 isn't that much. I WANT MOAR!

----------


## Sroge4

Lucid Sex sounds really awesome. I'll try achieving that once I can actually lucid dream  ::wink::  Hmm... I wonder if I could summon anime girls...

----------


## Solarflare

::hump::

----------


## Darkmatters

Dreaming of ponies 'Flare?   :Shades wink:

----------


## Solarflare

D:

*they're on to me O_O*

*act calm*

no ^^

----------


## Darkmatters

::?: 

 ::shakehead:: 

 ::doh:: 


Crap! Now *I'm* thinking about ponies...  

 ::shock::

----------


## Avalanche

THEY ARE AN INFECTION AND A CURSE
THEY INVADE THE THOUGHTS OF MEN AND CORRUPT THEM
THEY TINKER WITH YOUR MIND AND BEND IT TO THEIR OWN
FRIENDSHIP
TOLERANCE
LOVE
PONIES FOR EVER

Also, 'flare likes dem ponies.

----------


## Solarflare

dude, some people on this site watch like 20 episodes with their friends in 1 day. I'm not THAT in love with the show  ::wink::

----------


## Avalanche

I don't care if you do watch the show and buy all the ponies and do all that stuff. I was just interested in how something so unlikely could take over THE MINDS OF MEN AND ENSLAVE THEM IN THEIR LOVING AND FRIENDLY GRASP.

----------


## Solarflare

::lol::

----------


## Avalanche

What was the topic about again?

----------


## Solarflare

furry sex

----------


## Avalanche

Oh yeah. I still have to do that, dammit. At least I'm getting closer each day. Can't wait.

----------


## yuppie11975

I heard you have to be fairly experienced, because you normally wake up?

----------


## Avalanche

Not exactly experienced, just wary that you shouldn't get too caught up and focused on the moment, as doing anything like that kills LDs dead.

----------


## yuppie11975

As long as your not at the end of your RAM cycle -cough- I mean REM

----------


## Solarflare

and for first timers, you'll probably wake up

----------


## Avalanche

What happened to ya ponies Solarflare?

----------


## Solarflare

:Shades wink: 

they'll be back  ::D: 

and this time

BAM

Pinkie Pie Style

----------


## Avalanche

I prefered Fluttershy but whatyagunnado

----------


## Solarflare

rarity and pinkie pie are awesome  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

How so?

----------


## Solarflare

Pinkie Pie and crazy as fuck and rarity is so....... regal  ::D:

----------


## DaTechnoKing

MY LITTLE PONY....

I USED TO WONDER WHAT FURRY SEX COULD BE!

 ::lol::

----------


## Ctharlhie

'Uh, honey, what's wrong?

Sorry, just stabilising...

Oh, is that what you call it now?'

----------


## Avalanche

^^^^^ this

goddamn this

----------


## Solarflare

> 'Uh, honey, what's wrong?
> 
> Sorry, just stabilising...
> 
> Oh, is that what you call it now?'



LOOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOOLOLOOOOOOL  ::D:  s

----------


## LapsusHominum

Hello, I just joined and this thread actually represents one of my primary interests for training to dream lucidly.  :tongue2:

----------


## Solarflare

this is almost everyones primary interest  :tongue2:

----------


## LapsusHominum

Something from another thread that I'd like answered really quickly. It's my comment but I'm going to copy-paste it:

"I actually have one more question:

Is it possible to not do a WBTB and go directly into a WILD? I ask because I actually think I almost did it once. (not sure though. that's why I'm asking)

Before I found this site and even before I started searching the internet about dreams, I attempted to control what I had a dream about by focusing on it as I went to sleep. I actually did experience a sensation extremely like the sleep paralysis described in the WILD section. However, I don't think I was patient enough and I shook off the feeling. Do you think that was the beginnings of a WILD and I just didn't wait long enough or clear my mind enough?"

----------


## Avalanche

I think you can WILD any time, although it is easiest to do it when you wake up after sleep, when your mind is still "in the zone" and it's easy to get back to sleep. Like when you wake up at night, and you just roll over and that's it. You can do it anytime, but it would take ages, and sometimes it won't even work even if done properly.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Something from another thread that I'd like answered really quickly. It's my comment but I'm going to copy-paste it:
> 
> "I actually have one more question:
> 
> Is it possible to not do a WBTB and go directly into a WILD? I ask because I actually think I almost did it once. (not sure though. that's why I'm asking)
> 
> Before I found this site and even before I started searching the internet about dreams, I attempted to control what I had a dream about by focusing on it as I went to sleep. I actually did experience a sensation extremely like the sleep paralysis described in the WILD section. However, I don't think I was patient enough and I shook off the feeling. Do you think that was the beginnings of a WILD and I just didn't wait long enough or clear my mind enough?"



 You can WILD from a nap as long as it's within a window of 7 hours since you were last asleep. Anytime beyond that is pushing it. The ideal time is during the middle of the night, after you've got 4-7 hour's sleep under your belt. The absolute worst time is when you first get into bed at night before you've had any sleep at all.

Good tutorials to start out with: http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/WILD-...End-All-Guides
http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/WILD-...Phases-Of-WILD
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/jeff77...hnique-116172/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/yoshis...chnique-82529/

----------


## telentis

> I heard you have to be fairly experienced, because you normally wake up?



Don't be obssessed about the whole techniques-for-not-waking-up. Just have fun with your dreams. Most of my LDs are pretty long and I don't do any stabilizing at all.



On a side note, this thread got me grinning and giggling all the time.

----------


## LapsusHominum

Ctharlhie, I read one of the links you posted and from what it says, it sounds like it implies that you _don't_ have to have been awake for less than 7 hours and the article describes what I attempted myself. Interesting.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Pursue your own technique if it's similar to what's described in the tutorial  :smiley:  Those three I linked barely scrape the surface, I picked them as they seem to me the most accessible to new WILDers, and also because they're my favourite guides. A quick search on the forum will yield many more guides, although some will be more effective than others. 

I say stay within the the 7 hour window because when you exceed that you start to risk going into a non-rem cycle like if you'd just gone to bed and that won't allow you to WILD easily. That said, many oneironauts make afternoon/evening naps work, so go for it! What I do suggest is try WBTB, if you're successful, you'll see the immediate benefits  :smiley:

----------


## lucidadic

> 'Uh, honey, what's wrong?
> 
> Sorry, just stabilising...
> 
> Oh, is that what you call it now?'



I feel like an idiot, but I don't understand. Can you elaborate? Anyone?

----------


## Avalanche

In the middle of dream sex, you might get too caught up in it all and lose lucidity. To prevent this, you need to stabilize. The joke is that the guy in the real life sex would have to take a break to cool down and not come too early, like taking a break in a dream to avoid losing lucidity.

----------


## LapsusHominum

Last night, I'm not sure, but I _think_ I had a lucid dream. It wasn't planned, but my dog woke me up in the middle of the night and so I figured I might as well try a WBTB. The thing is, it felt extraordinarily real and I _think_ I was consciously making choices, but I'm worried it may have been my mind making it think it was lucid. I'm pretty sure it was lucid, because there was some sort of sensation when I said to myself "this is a dream." It was like, I suddenly started breathing as if I hadn't been before. Also, I broke something, turned around so I couldn't see it, told myself it would be fixed, and when I looked at it, it was. Another thing, I looked at my phone to check the time, and it was going between temperature and impossible times. I was aware of how weird this was. So, I guess my question is: Was this lucid or was it me dreaming that I was lucid? Is there a difference?

----------


## Avalanche

Lucid. When people talk about how the flew or did whatever, those were controlled lucids. Your lucid was still you knowing on some scale you were dreaming, but it wasn't stable enough for you to take control. That sounds like my first one. I "knew" it was a dream, but just never thought of trying to take control. Congrats, this counts as a lucid.

----------


## Sroge4

Same here Origami. I was on some island with cannibals (this was like in 4th grade) and I "knew" I was dreaming (my friend was there, and I kept yelling at him to wake up). I never took control, though. I think I probably would have if I'd known I could.

----------


## Avalanche

I think to suddenly take control fully in a dream, you need to do the same in real life. Like during the day if you practice taking control and focusing on everything like you would in a dream, (I don't mean reality checks, I'm talking about suddenly remembering to try to take control), then it would carry over in dreams.

Think about it- reality is real. It feels real. Dreams are real, they feel real. So shouldn't suddenly remembering to take control in real life work the same as in dreams? Reality checks prove this is possible. So remember to not only focus and make each reality check count, but also remember to do them often, and out of the blue, and all over the place.

----------


## LapsusHominum

Awesome, the part when I first realized it was lucid I was in my room, and it suddenly felt real. Like I said, it was like I suddenly had to breathe and I sort of gasped for air suddenly, as if I hadn't been breathing before. It was the weirdest feeling.

----------


## Darkmatters

> Sleep apnea (AP-ne-ah) is a common disorder in which you have one or more pauses in breathing or shallow breaths while you sleep.
> 
> Breathing pauses can last from a few seconds to minutes. They often occur 5 to 30 times or more an hour. Typically, normal breathing then starts again, sometimes with a loud snort or choking sound.
> 
> Sleep apnea usually is a chronic (ongoing) condition that disrupts your sleep. You often move out of deep sleep and into light sleep when your breathing pauses or becomes shallow.
> 
> This results in poor sleep quality that makes you tired during the day. Sleep apnea is one of the leading causes of excessive daytime sleepiness.



What Is Sleep Apnea?

It's the kind of thing that can trigger lucidity sometimes.

----------

I already know the person I'm gonna summon whenever I have my lucid sex. It's gonna feel real and spectacular!

----------


## Shamrox

I don't mean to highjack this thread, but it looks like the topic is far from what it was anyways...

My question is for Origami - Why is that considered a lucid? When someone knows they are dreaming but doesn't take control. I agree with you in some way, but in another way I don't. Although they knew they were dreaming... They were not lucid. Because, they didn't know they could be. I know there are tons of fine lines and ideas, but I was just wandering your opinion on it. For, in mine, lucidity is more than just knowing your dreaming, it is knowing with the level of awareness that you are in control. Otherwise it's a dream where you see your dreaming but don't become lucid. I do that sometimes. I'm like this has to be a dream... but I don't snap into it. Again, I realise there are millions of ways of looking at it... just stating this because I worry that most people underestimate what the feeling of lucidity is truly like and I wanted to specify what I feel is the difference. 

Like half of the people we ever try to teach about LD say "oh ya I can do that sometimes!" Ocassionally you do meet naturals, but most of the time people are just assuming we are talking about very real dreams where they know they are dreaming "sort of" and enjoy it more. But again, it is not the same as being lucid, because you still didn't make that click. That magic transition. Anyways... what do you think?

----------


## Shamrox

oh and to lapsus. I think that IS LUCIDITY. You can't really dream, thinking your lucid. Because, if your in a dream, and you think you are, and you think you are lucid, guess what... you are.

----------


## Shamrox

p.s.

p.s. 

I want to bang Nala from the Lion King and the Repunzel in Tangled. If Nala was human I mean.. or at least a digitally animated cartoon version of a human. Doing a lion would be weird.

----------


## Avalanche

Lol just saw your gender icon Shamrox, lol wut.

Also Nala, lol wut.

----------


## Metallicuh

I had dream sex in my lucid last night. it was in public too. At a football game in the bleachers.  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

I once had a lucid sex dream. It was me somewhere and I had a choice- older woman, Alien woman or pretty woman.

I chose the alien.

Well now.

----------


## ElectricSugar

Has anyone managed to have sex with a clone of yourself? (if yes, please tell us more  :Cheeky: )

----------


## Mancon

> Has anyone managed to have sex with a clone of yourself? (if yes, please tell us more )



I haven't but it is an interesting idea...kind of disturbing  :Eek:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> Has anyone managed to have sex with a clone of yourself? (if yes, please tell us more )



My friends and I actually once talked and discussed about a game show set in a time when cloning is possible:

You are kidnapped and cloned, and wake up next to your clone. Have sex with your clone or *DIE*. CLONFING.

Not supposed to tell anyone, but we sold the idea to Fox and it's airing next year  :wink2:

----------


## ElectricSugar

> My friends and I actually once talked and discussed about a game show set in a time when cloning is possible:
> 
> You are kidnapped and cloned, and wake up next to your clone. Have sex with your clone or *DIE*. CLONFING.
> 
> Not supposed to tell anyone, but we sold the idea to Fox and it's airing next year



Or DIE?!? I actually find the idea interesting...I'd love to try it, lol. I'd have to get better at dream control first though.

----------


## Shamrox

clone sex?! thats disgusting. 

ya nala is a bad kitty  :smiley:

----------


## Dumax

What about sex in zero gravity? ;] Does anyone did that? Or falling sex? You fall from the 10-50km into the earth. And finish It before landing. I think that feeling would be cool, strange. Feeling all the weather and other..

----------


## yumiko27

I recently had an unwritten lucid dream where...I tested it out on a guy for ignoring me.  ::lol::  I didn't get that far, though. He wasn't that good looking and he was getting way too frisky. I got what I wanted though. He stopped ignoring me. 
Uh, and I wouldn't do that in real life if someone ignored me. 

And clone sex? Ah...Wow. Never in a million years.  :Eek:

----------


## lucidadic

I dunno about clone sex. That'd mean you would have to be gay, and that's NOT my thing, but still, maybe I have a twisted mind, but the idea is actually pretty intersting. Hmm, a hand job from myself...

Now I gotta try that.

----------


## Darkmatters

Nothing new there...

But I could do a hot female version of myself   :Cheeky:

----------


## Raetin

I don't like furries, but when I saw someone post krystal (the fox), I looked it up and your right, she's hot.

----------


## Neoquestmoo

I would have sex with myself, sure, no sweat (in a dream.)
This after of course manipulating the dream so I'm a hot chick  :Shades wink:

----------


## Shamrox

you guys are freaks!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raetin

Just go with the flow, right?

----------


## lucidadic

I'm not a freak. Think what you want about furries, but clone sex is different. It's not my idea, but in a dream you're just screwing around anyway. (Pun intended) But really, a dream is the perfect place to just experiment because if you decide you don't like something then, poof, you can make it vanish. I don't think having sex with myself is particularly attractive, but it'd be fun. If you think about it really, anything you have sex with is yourself since it's created by your subconscious.

----------


## Avalanche

Yeah, but that's a different side. If you have sex with yourself, it's the aesthetic part too. It is your physical form. Your mind is something different, you can make what you want, not make yourself.
In my opinion, doing it with yourself at best is just extreme vanity.

----------


## lucidadic

> Yeah, but that's a different side. If you have sex with yourself, it's the aesthetic part too. It is your physical form. Your mind is something different, you can make what you want, not make yourself.
> In my opinion, doing it with yourself at best is just extreme vanity.



Yes, it is aesthetic, at least to the extent that sex in general is aesthetic. I would agree with you that it would be extremely vain to have sex with yourself if you were sexually attracted to your own body. If the purpose for doing yourself is not strictly sexual, rather a way to expand your mind and experience, than I don't think that's vain at all. Another thing is that sex is more than the physical. Even if you are doing yourself, there is still a percentage that's just sort of instinct and pleasure. It's going to feel good regardless of why it's happening or who your doing it with. Even if you don't choose for it to feel good, or even if you want it to.

----------


## Loaf

> Dream sex and more



Who needs more? BRING ON TEH SEXY TIMEZ.

----------


## Avalanche

> Who needs more? BRING ON TEH SEXY TIMEZ.



More sex, derr.

----------


## Solarflare

> Yeah, but that's a different side. If you have sex with yourself, it's the aesthetic part too. It is your physical form. Your mind is something different, you can make what you want, not make yourself.
> In my opinion, doing it with yourself at best is just extreme vanity.



i wouldnt mind experimenting with having sex with myself. I would be disgusted shortly after, the thought of it disgusts me, but i dont mind experimenting.

----------


## speedbasssux

All this talk about having sex with yourself. Hmmm. I never tried it but I do make a habit of telling other versions of me that I meet lucidly that I love them and accept them. I figure it's healthy.

----------


## Shamrox

If you are a man, and you choose to penetrate anus in a lucid dream, even if its the anus of your cloned self, that is experimenting with homosexuality. If a dream is just as real as reality, then being a dream clone fucker is the same as being a real life clone fucker. Clone fuckers..... what has the world come to.

----------


## Avalanche

I don't think it's healthy. Dream sex is healthy because it's what you want to do in real life, and it's just a dream, big whoop. Now if it's clone sex then it's different, plus it's with yourself, plus is gay, plus it is impossible. 

It's just too weird to be beneficial in my mind.
That's my opinion.

----------


## Solarflare

> If you are a man, and you choose to penetrate anus in a lucid dream, even if its the anus of your cloned self, that is experimenting with homosexuality. If a dream is just as real as reality, then being a dream clone fucker is the same as being a real life clone fucker. Clone fuckers..... what has the world come to.



no one said i wasnt bisexual anyways :/

----------


## Solarflare

> I don't think it's healthy. Dream sex is healthy because it's what you want to do in real life, and it's just a dream, big whoop. Now if it's clone sex then it's different, plus it's with yourself, plus is gay, plus it is impossible. 
> 
> It's just too weird to be beneficial in my mind.
> That's my opinion.



yeah, im probably never gonna attempt to begin to try it

----------


## Avalanche

Plus it would be really difficult to clone yourself, (or really easy) and then having sex is always a no no for beginners who want to keep in the dream. Then once you are done all you have learned is what the inside of your own asshole feels like.

----------


## speedbasssux

I regret ever posting in this thread. *facepalm*

----------


## Shamrox

P.s. For some reason it isn't weird if your a bisexual girl... thats actually sexy. But I'm a horndog guy so of course I feel that way. @furry fucker... what did you expect to happen?

----------


## Avalanche

3 year absence? Bro where the hell were you?

Anyway, I'm glad you revived this topic, I posted in it before but it went stale after a while before there was any real discussion.

You said you never initiated it ever- how do you think you got to that point?

----------


## Avalanche

At least you are not some neckbeard basement dwelling fatass who thinks they are really a fox or something and want to be freed from their humanoid body.
That shit bes' be retarded yo'.

I never get any dreams even remotely sexually related, most of mine, if not all are related to my classmates/school, or video games I play, as that's what I do. There is nothing else I do enough to dream about.
So do you think you can influence your dreams by concentrating on something so much?

----------


## Avalanche

Lol yeah I kinda got that. I used to play Bad company 2 all the time (alternative is C.o.D, but lawl, C.o.D) and I always flew the choppers in that. So of course I dreamed about them. Then even after I stopped playing as often, the heli dreams kept coming. It was very strange. But as soon as I went through my dream journal and identified it as a dreamsign... they stopped. Only dreams of my classmates (who I spend 27hours a week with) are my dreamsigns.

I can understand the whole "played video game for too long and you dream about it". I had that for Dragon Quest VIII and even Tetris lol. You know you play it too much when you see it when your eyelids are shut.

So theoretically you could force a dream, by inundating your mind with thoughts and images and immersing it in the thing you want to dream about. Like if you spent your entire life in a prison cell, like it's all you ever knew, odds are you would dream of that cell. Same goes for doing something too much, your mind clings onto it even in your dreams. Pretty handy knowledge.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Absolutely... Though furry porn isn't very high on my list lol, I think it's just a fantasy built on my desire to be an animal/being human... Nothing wrong with a little fantasy.
> 
> Anyway, that is rather rare for me but it still is. You reminded me of a good involuntary shapeshifting example, I dream about first person shooters A LOT. Specificly my favorite, DOOM. Last dream I had about DOOM I ran out of ammo and got surrounded. In my Halo dreams this would involve my dieing and respawning (ever get spawn killed in a dream?...) but in the DOOM dream they cast a ritual and turned me into a Hell Knight... Which they paid their lives for making me so fugly.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I played Final Fantasy III for 17 hours, when I went to sleep I seriously couldn't take more then ten steps without getting sucked into a random battle... It was so unbelievably annoying I got 4 hours of sleep and made myself stay up lol.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the complement BTW, I missed the perceptive people here such as yourself.



Whoa, looks like you've got some pretty serious incubation going on there, use it! If you've played FF so much you can't help but dream of it, don't keep yourself up! Use it as a dreamsign to help you get lucid, try MILD.

----------


## Avalanche

I agree, although forcing a dreamsign like that takes time and effort of playing the game enough, as well as the fact that you have to keep playing it to keep the dreamsign, as well as the fact that you have to link awareness to playing the game, by being aware while playing it, and as I'm sure gamers know, you can't really be aware and play the game properly- you always just get immersed and focus on your character, and not yourself. Hence when people duck and flinch when their character is getting hit.

----------


## Avalanche

YES
BOOBIES
We like them. So I think OP's post was about furry anyway so that's where we should start, as to not derail the topic much more lol.

----------


## yuppie11975

Because of the talk with furries and sex with animals ^.^

----------


## lucidadic

> Interesting, not much info for the OP. So here comes my $.02
> 
> Yes, it is very possible. In fact being the admirer of furry artwork that I am it happened to me quite unintentionally. And yes, most of them were very erotic, and complete...
> 
> I think lucidadic was looking for some tips... 
> 
> Since your just starting out summoning is a real bitch anyway.
> 
> When you do become lucid a good way to actaully get a furry image into your dream I recommend going to the computer (assuming it works in your dream) and in my experience most of my favorite and basicly all of the artwork i've ever seen was pretty easy to find... Even some movie scenes to enjoy lol
> ...



Thanks for this post! Quite what I wanted. I don't know about summoning though, that's come pretty easy for me so far. Had several near lucid dreams where it was as easy as moving my arm.

There was a few other things I wanted to comment about that people have been saying. Regarding the whole clone sex thing (hate to bring that back up) i'm not talking anal sex. Just experimenting with you know, sexual satisfaction. Nothing serious, just experimenting. Doesn't have to be gay or bi.

The person before this said something about sex with animals. I can't speak for the rest of us here, but that's not me for sure. Furries are also not animals. So it's just my and a few of our personal preferences that turn us on. If you don't like don't read.

----------

